
Tesla will fire every contractor not vouched for by an employee - Judgmentality
https://electrek.co/2018/05/06/tesla-brutal-review-contractors-firing-vouching-employee/
======
cscotti
Does anyone know if Musk’s language & tone is always like this internally? One
has to appreciate the bluntness and the lack of Corp speak. OTOH it sounds
pretty stalinistic. I wonder how sustainable that is..

